# RAF Charterhall



## Foz77 (Jun 17, 2012)

A few teasers (mainly from the Decon Centre as there's not much else left) since no one seems to have mentioned it. There are a few goodies to check out still on the Technical Site, but it appears to be being used as a training site for the local fire brigade so need to wait for a better opportunity to visit...

RAF Charterhall, Berwickshire, Scottish Borders, opened in 1942 and was home to No 54 OTU - a night-fighter training unit - until a swift closure in 1946. 
The station was nicknamed "Slaughter Hall" due to number of accidents and deaths here; most notably, perhaps, of Richard Hillary who crashed his Blenheim at night near to Crunklaw Farm. The memorial there is supposedly placed as near to the exact crash site as possible.

See Wiki for more information on Richard Hillary - quite an interesting story: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Hillary

The pics:

Static Water Pool, Communal Site. Used for firefighting should the need arise






Possibly remains of a Stanton Air Raid Shelter.






Type "M" Decontamination Centre, Communal Site. The middle roof section has completely collpased.










Front entrance.






Boiler, still in reasonable condition...






Air scrubber & filters inside. Drew in clean air via the outside tower and circulated it through the building through ducts.










Shower area.






The money shot 






Charterhall Memorial with the last surviving runway light.










M & E Plinth.






Switching gear inside.










Drivers' Rest Rooms, Technical Site.






Motor Transport Sheds & Office. The only accesssible inspection pit has been filled in.














Once again, thanks for looking


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice little report there and really enjoyed the photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2012)

Really enjoyed that report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 17, 2012)

Enjoyed looking at this, nice report


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes - fascinating to see. Quite a lot left really. Thanks for sharing.
GDZ


----------



## Mike L (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice report, good pics.
Hilary flew from my local (ex)airfield, Hornchurch, so nice to see the memorial.


----------

